# Fleas and Mites



## Muffin60 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi 
It seems that my gift of Freckles came complete with fleas or mite.
Thank you Sandra  as ****.
She is constanly preaning and squealing as she's preaning and I can feel
them crawling on me as well and it's driving me mad! as well as the poor bird. Muffin my other bird has now started preening himself more than usual but it's not irritating him as much as me and Freckles.
I noticed when Freckles speads her wings you can see right through the feathers.

I bought a bottle of Avian Insect Liquidator concentrate from http://my-pet-shop.co.uk is this ok to use on the birds? and does it affect their eyes when sprayed on them. I also have Diatomaceous Earth http://diatomx.co.uk/epages/eshop43...Path=/Shops/eshop439661/Categories/DiatomPest that I bought a few years ago my cats brought in fleas, it worked well both on the cats and around the house but it is a powder and harmless if ingested, but it's dusty. Have any of you used Avian Insect Liquidator? and is it effective at getting rid of bird mite? Any help would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks 
Tina


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have never dealt with it I just wanted to say how horrible for you both and I hope its easily remedied.


----------



## Muffin60 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Erinsmom 
It realy is horrible because they get every where.
Tina


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would call and ask your avian vet about these products. I know the dicotomus earth has been used on chickens but I don't know about tiels.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's an older thread advising not to use non-avian products on birds and warning about store mite products. I agree with Roxy- I think you should contact a vet. 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=36079&highlight=mitespet


----------



## Muffin60 (Oct 15, 2012)

The problem is there are no proper avian vets where I live and having just moved home I'm not exactly flushed for money and have no transport or any one to take me to an avian vet.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I meant call them...you don't have to actually go see a vet. It can even be a regular dog/cat vet. Just ask if they know if either one of these products are OK for your bird. They should be able to tell you that over the phone.


----------



## Muffin60 (Oct 15, 2012)

After having many disappointments with vets in the past because of their greed and my last devastating experience with a vet over my beloved cat because I stopped giving him tined cat food as he was allergic to the wheat and other discusting rubish that's in it, I decided to feed him on fresh meat, only the best meat, a natural diet for cats, and the vet accused me of neglecting him...then tried to sell me more tined food that you could only buy from them at twice the price of other tined cat food. The out come of this experience I wont go into because it's to upsetting to even think about, suffice to say he died at their hands and their treament.

I was brought up on a farm in the uk and have kept a great many animals and birds all my life. As a child the vets in the uk were the best, but times have changed it's all about money these days.
Vets in my experience wont advise you to use anything other than what they prescribe that you buy from them....after all it's what brings in the most revenue for them.

After much research I have decided to use the Diatomaceous Earth on the birds as advised on this site among others. 
http://www.friskyfinches.com/organic_ingestible_diatomaceous_earth.htm
and the Avian Insect Liquidator around the house and furnishings.

Thank you for all your advise.
Tina


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, sorry you are having such a hard time. And with the vets, that a hard one. I had one bad vet in my lifetime too, that's heartbreaking. They are not all like that though.
Hope things work for your bird. I had no idea they could get fleas! Have you been able too look up these products on the net?


----------

